# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Sau khi nâng cấp máy, ko vào đc win

## abusayyart

chào các bro, e mới đổi từ intel dual core sang amd (main j&w 780g, chip amd athlon x2 4800,
ram 2gb),những linh kiện khác giữ nguyên( nguồn toky 420w, dvd rw, sata 80gb) khi đang ghost máy trg dos thì bị tắt giữa
chừng (4 lần), vào win thì bị tắt máy ở màn hình khởi động(all), nhưng vào
win xp mini trong hiren boot thì bình thường và ghost được.nhưng
khi vào win thì lại bị tắt ở màn khởi động, vào safe mode
cũng không được, thiệt ức chế wa, ko bik lỗi ở đâu, e nghj do nguồn nhưg nguồn đag xaj tốt bên intel thj sao wa đây lỗj đc, bro nao gjup dc e tks nhju nhju lam

----------


## vanvuive

nguồn nâng tối thiểu 450w. kiểm tra lại ram luôn.

----------


## vietkanpy

tốt nhất bạn cứ thử cái nguồn khác vào xem sao, mình nghĩ cũng là do nguồn thôi
bạn tìm nguồn công suất cang cao càng tốt

----------


## muabansimsodep

cái lỗi này không phải là nguồn, mà là do bản ghost không hỗ trợ driver main thôi bạn, tốt nhất nên cài mới, sau đó làm lại một bản ghost cho máy mới nhé bạn

(bản ghost đa phần làm trên main intel, chứ không làm trên main amd)

cách nhanh nhất là sau khi ghost xong, dùng disk windows để repair lại, sẽ hiết ngay lỗi drvier này.

chúc bạn may mắn

----------

